# Dual toilet flappers?



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Are these the new norm? First time I’ve seen it. Twice the gaskets to leak...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Fixed one of those a few months ago. Somehow the water reverse osmosis'ed itself into the silicone and was causing little bumps that were making it leak.

Poking holes in them and squeezing the water out fixes it. :vs_laugh:

(I only did that temporarily while I was waiting for the new gaskets to show up)


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried to repair one last year for a customer, the supply house that sold it to the customer had no repair parts for it. Waited over a week for cheesy repair parts. What happened to A.S.?

Terrible design, ripped it out and replaced with a Toto Drake, 6 month later when it started to leak again.

Replaced another one for a different customer yesterday. Only 6 months old. Customer hated it. It is called elongated but is smaller than other elongated toilets


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Installed one a couple months ago, lots of goofy $hit on the shelves these days. Thomas crapper must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Fixed one of those a few months ago. Somehow the water reverse osmosis'ed itself into the silicone and was causing little bumps that were making it leak.
> 
> Poking holes in them and squeezing the water out fixes it. :vs_laugh:
> 
> (I only did that temporarily while I was waiting for the new gaskets to show up)


Hey I got that issue last week! there was a pimple on the flapper, I didn't have a spare and the customer didn't want me to go shop for it. I carry one now.

As for the toilet its a Vormax or something, I installed 2 of them last year and told the customers to order parts right away because they aren't available in the city.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Tell em to take the chlorinator tab out of the tank:thumbup1:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

What the hxxl is the two flappers for why two ? :vs_OMG:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> What the hxxl is the two flappers for why two ? :vs_OMG:


I have installed a few toilets that have 2 flush buttons/levers..1 for piss and 1 for when you take a crap, so I would think the 2 flappers are for that type of set up..Im guessing...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve installed one. I don’t care for it and told the customer, good luck. Most customers are shocked when I tell them that AS and Kohler have been junk for years!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve installed one. I don’t care for it and told the customer, good luck. Most customers are shocked when I tell them that AS and Kohler have been junk for years!


Hold on to your horsies. AS is the leading brand of toilets up here and it's what I recommend since they bought out Crane. 


Other than that it's mostly no name brands with ultra cheap parts. So cheap I usually sell them new tank bolts and I always toss the flange bolts.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have installed a few toilets that have 2 flush buttons/levers..1 for piss and 1 for when you take a crap, so I would think the 2 flappers are for that type of set up..Im guessing...


Nope, it's some ultra-powerful flush technology that's guaranteed not to leave skidmarks on the bowl.

One is for the "jet" on the side of the bowl as you'll see in this cheesy-ass video.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Hold on to your horsies. AS is the leading brand of toilets up here and it's what I recommend since they bought out Crane.
> 
> 
> Other than that it's mostly no name brands with ultra cheap parts. So cheap I usually sell them new tank bolts and I always toss the flange bolts.


At one time Crane was awesome! The only two brands I recommend are Gerber and Toto. 

Sucks AS is your only go to! Heck, Mansfield is my first box store recommendation for a customer trying to save a buck.

Edit: At least you can still get the 3.5 gallon flush valves and install them in a 1.6. I doubt you actually get 3.5 out of the combo, but a lot more than 1.6.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> At one time Crane was awesome! The only two brands I recommend are Gerber and Toto.
> 
> Sucks AS is your only go to! Heck, Mansfield is my first box store recommendation for a customer trying to save a buck.
> 
> Edit: At least you can still get the 3.5 gallon flush valves and install them in a 1.6. I doubt you actually get 3.5 out of the combo, but a lot more than 1.6.


I heard Crane had an issue with a furnace and toilets were churned out as time bombs and they caused major floods in my area. 

Mansfield aren't sold here, well I've never seen one. Toto only on rare occasion on commercial stuff. 

That's all I know and funny thing people ask me all the time what toilet is good. I reply people don't call me back saying it flushes well. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Nope, it's some ultra-powerful flush technology that's guaranteed not to leave skidmarks on the bowl.
> 
> One is for the "jet" on the side of the bowl as you'll see in this cheesy-ass video.
> 
> Skid Marks No More with the American Standard's VorMax - YouTube





LOL..ill take that challenge and bet double flappers wont cut it....


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Shanesplumbing said:


> Tried to repair one last year for a customer, the supply house that sold it to the customer had no repair parts for it. Waited over a week for cheesy repair parts. What happened to A.S.?
> 
> Terrible design, ripped it out and replaced with a Toto Drake, 6 month later when it started to leak again.
> 
> Replaced another one for a different customer yesterday. Only 6 months old. Customer hated it. It is called elongated but is smaller than other elongated toilets




This toilet is 6 months old TO THE DAY. Too funny^^^


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

American standard is a good go to w/c in Toronto, for residential. 
then Toto, preferably not bought/sold at A big box, store.
Koehler is ok, but they seem frumpy.
Glacier bay, I won’t install/touch.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have found that with almost all toilet brands it's a crap shoot. Sometimes you get a $150 one and it's great, other times the $3500 won't evacuate for schit.


*Mansfield* is what I like if we're talking modern low flush toilets. All their toilets have the same trap design and evacuate well. I like the alto 137-160. I pulled one out of a building a couple months ago because they were renovating the bathroom. It's now in my upstairs bathroom 


Also, they're made in the usa and they have fully glazed trap ways. I have seen $1000 models with unglazed trapways. Horse schit.







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> American standard is a good go to w/c in Toronto, for residential.
> then Toto, preferably not bought/sold at A big box, store.
> Koehler is ok, but they seem frumpy.
> Glacier bay, I won’t install/touch.


I've installed many glacier bay if I remember correctly, the plastic in there is so stiff and the flapper is rigid too!

So I presume you ask the customer what toilet they bought and if it's a glacier bay you refuse the job and they hire someone else? Did you have one fail?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I've installed many glacier bay if I remember correctly, the plastic in there is so stiff and the flapper is rigid too!
> 
> So I presume you ask the customer what toilet they bought and if it's a glacier bay you refuse the job and they hire someone else? Did you have one fail?


do you remember about 10 years ago the big box stores sold toilets with some whacky fill valve that looked like the top half of a quart of oil...it worked on a diaphragm and water pressure to shut off..they SUXED....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

On the flip side, I love the new Toto's that were installed during remodeling of the bathrooms in one of my buildings. I have conducted extreme loading testing, having dropped deuces after not going for 3 days, then wiping with bi-fold paper towels, have yet to clog one. The Toto motion sensor flush valves work great too, sounds like a jet taking off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> On the flip side, I love the new Toto's that were installed during remodeling of the bathrooms in one of my buildings. I have conducted extreme loading testing, having dropped deuces after not going for 3 days, then wiping with bi-fold paper towels, have yet to clog one. The Toto motion sensor flush valves work great too, sounds like a jet taking off.





not going for 3 days??? I think you got a backup problem right there....time for some fiber....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you remember about 10 years ago the big box stores sold toilets with some whacky fill valve that looked like the top half of a quart of oil...it worked on a diaphragm and water pressure to shut off..they SUXED....


Nope back then I was mostly doing commercial and industrial. Mostly just installing pipe.

Still all the toilets I encounter nowadays are just regular new style fill valves and some old style ball float.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just got a call from a woman with an American Standard with a 2 flush buttons . I told her to send pics of the tank because parts will probably have to be ordered in. She said she'd call the place where she bought it from. I doubt parts are available for dual button in the entire region.

No news yet and she wasn't happy she wouldn't get a precise time tomorrow afternoon after my first job. 12-4 pm wasn't good enough.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not going for 3 days??? I think you got a backup problem right there....time for some fiber....:vs_laugh:


Yeah, doesn't happen all of the time. Wish a mfr. would hire me as a Beta tester.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Tango said:


> Nope back then I was mostly doing commercial and industrial. Mostly just installing pipe.
> 
> Still all the toilets I encounter nowadays are just regular new style fill valves and some old style ball float.



I bought one of the old-school fill valves for the john in my brother in laws cabin. I set everything up to be able to drain the water lines easily, but a modern anti-siphon fill valve wouldn't allow the line going to the toilet to drain. The ball float type of fill valve will siphon, problem solved.
I also still have some old flush balls/lift wires in my stash.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

mtfallsmikey said:


> On the flip side, I love the new Toto's that were installed during remodeling of the bathrooms in one of my buildings. I have conducted extreme loading testing, having dropped deuces after not going for 3 days, then wiping with bi-fold paper towels, have yet to clog one. The Toto motion sensor flush valves work great too, sounds like a jet taking off.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not going for 3 days??? I think you got a backup problem right there....time for some fiber....:vs_laugh:


2 Table spoons of metamucil in a tall glass of water each day. No bloating or constipation, no more toilet issues! Been taking that for a decade.

Oh if it's your first time, 1 Table spoon. :wink:


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I ended up ordering replacement flanges and it worked. The original ones had warped bubbles inside them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> 2 Table spoons of metamucil in a tall glass of water each day. No bloating or constipation, no more toilet issues! Been taking that for a decade.
> 
> Oh if it's your first time, 1 Table spoon. :wink:


that borders on " the too much information" area....:vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that borders on " the too much information" area....:vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop: :vs_poop:


I think you should use some too, you know a reply 5 days after my post...Aren't you bloated after that much time? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> 2 Table spoons of metamucil in a tall glass of water each day. No bloating or constipation, no more toilet issues! Been taking that for a decade.
> 
> Oh if it's your first time, 1 Table spoon. :wink:


Are you 70 years old?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Are you 70 years old?





Metamucil is not just for old people. My ex had some intestine removed at birth so I got her drinking oj with metamucil, helped a lot. I was in great physical shape at the time and I even felt better and had things work better when I would drink her oj.


Try it man, it will probably do you some good. If not it's only a couple bucks down the drain! LOLZ









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I think you should use some too, you know a reply 5 days after my post...Aren't you bloated after that much time? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



hey it takes great minds time to work...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> Metamucil is not just for old people. My ex had some intestine removed at birth so I got her drinking oj with metamucil, helped a lot. I was in great physical shape at the time and I even felt better and had things work better when I would drink her oj.
> 
> 
> Try it man, it will probably do you some good. If not it's only a couple bucks down the drain! LOLZ
> ...


If you mean me, I'm 65


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > American standard is a good go to w/c in Toronto, for residential.
> ...


Yes,
I ask the client. If they have bought a Glacier Bay, Danze(Canadian Tire) or some other cheap product, I tell them “I highly advise them to not have that product in their home”. 
If they still insist on me installing them, I modify my invoice stating “me and my business is NOT responsible after installation, any service calls after the installation date, WILL be, NO matter what the issue is, an additional service call fee. Etc...... 
I get them to sign this addition to my invoice. 

I’ve had GB kt faucets come loose (due tho their stupid push-tighten faucet nut) the next day. 
GB toilets fill valves stop working..
And other problems. 
I’m just making sure I cover my time, by making “customer provided fixtures/faucets/parts” not covered by me or my business.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Yes,
> I ask the client. If they have bought a Glacier Bay, Danze(Canadian Tire) or some other cheap product, I tell them “I highly advise them to not have that product in their home”.
> If they still insist on me installing them, I modify my invoice stating “me and my business is NOT responsible after installation, any service calls after the installation date, WILL be, NO matter what the issue is, an additional service call fee. Etc......
> I get them to sign this addition to my invoice.
> ...


All my work orders it states customer supplied items have no guarantee and no guarantee to it's connections. I don't need to try and remember each time. By signing it also states they read the terms and conditions and agree to them.


----------

